# Worldmark NHK membership



## rsonc (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, 

I have been thinking of down the road purchasing a WM membership and we like to do a lot of 3-4 night stays. I had heard about these NHK fee memberships and wanted to know how would you know if one was a NHK Fee account? is it based on the year that they purchased or account number? 

I have heard they are rare and more expensive but sometimes you can find one that the person didn't know it's value and you might get a great deal. If you found one would you just outright ask them if it was a NHK membership or just try to get the information and call the resort yourself? 

What is the best way to verify it with the resort. I tried to contact WM and they said that if you found one that it wouldn't be grandfathered in anymore.. but then they said you would have to ask that it would be so I was confused. They also told me that I wouldn't be able to contact them and ask any questions unless I had the owner on the phone with me.. is that true? 

What would be a good price on one of these memberships? 

Thanks
Susan


----------



## rhonda (Oct 8, 2007)

FWIW, there is one advertised on eBay now .. closing later today:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250172270116&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------

